# Sauerkraut



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought a plastic bag of refrigerated sour kraut made by Hebrew National, WOW! great kraut not to salty and not to sour in fact I like to eat it cold


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2008)

It's a regular addition to a hot dog on a bun for me.


----------



## letscook (Jan 11, 2008)

Yum makes me want to make  Polish Pot Roast

Take a pork roast or even pork chops or anykind of pork 
 put in roasting pan with sauerkraut, potatoes ,carrots, lg onion cut up  (I like use the lil baby ones ) garlic salt and pepper and bake 350 till done.

sometime i will add some tomato sauce or a can of tomatos with thier juice.


----------



## john a (Jan 11, 2008)

Much better than the canned stuff.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a store near my house that sells ONLY pickled products such as : sauerkraut, pickles ( all varieties ) , pickled peppers, mushrooms, olives .....

I usually make a trip there once a month to stock up.  I sometimes make myself a ' pickle salad' by cutting a few varieties of pickles up into bite sized pieces and mixing it with the kraut. 

Ive tried making my own kraut, but ive never been happy with the results.  Anyone had any luck with it ?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sharing*



letscook said:


> Yum makes me want to make  Polish Pot Roast
> 
> Take a pork roast or even pork chops or anykind of pork
> put in roasting pan with sauerkraut, potatoes ,carrots, lg onion cut up  (I like use the lil baby ones ) garlic salt and pepper and bake 350 till done.
> ...



This sounds good letscook.  Will have to try for sure since so cold outside.  Thanks for sharing.  Never heard of this one, putting sauerkraut and everything in one pot.

jp, what was the brand name of that?  I tried Nathan's sauerkraut which was supposedly kosher and very good. Even his hot dogs are good.  Glad you brought sauerkraut topic, good for your health and digestive system.   That is what I was always told.

Andy, it is good on hot dogs.  You know how to make things better.

Thanks


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 11, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> This sounds good letscook. Will have to try for sure since so cold outside. Thanks for sharing. Never heard of this one, putting sauerkraut and everything in one pot.
> 
> jp, what was the brand name of that? I tried Nathan's sauerkraut which was supposedly kosher and very good. Even his hot dogs are good. Glad you brought sauerkraut topic, good for your health and digestive system. That is what I was always told.
> 
> ...


Hebrew National it in the cold section at the store.Never saw it before so i thought I would try it.Delicious and crunchy.


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 11, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> There is a store near my house that sells ONLY pickled products such as : sauerkraut, pickles ( all varieties ) , pickled peppers, mushrooms, olives .....
> 
> I usually make a trip there once a month to stock up.  I sometimes make myself a ' pickle salad' by cutting a few varieties of pickles up into bite sized pieces and mixing it with the kraut.
> 
> Ive tried making my own kraut, but ive never been happy with the results.  Anyone had any luck with it ?


*****************************************************

I will be posting a recipe today that makes great home made sauerkraut.
It does not taste like anything you ever got from a store. It's very simple but takes some time. 

This is not the proper forum for the recipe so look for it in "Canning and Preserving" later today. Got to run out for awhile but I'll do it as soon as I return.

Edit: I went to the Canning and Preserving Forum to post my recipe but found there is a wealth of recipes and techniques already there. So, decided to just post my experience with making kraut. Doesn't appear to be a need for another recipe that is too similar to the others.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 11, 2008)

I always buy the kraut in a bag and add a sprinkle of caraway seed.   We usually have it cooked with pork steak, potatoes in my electric fry pan, simmers all afternoon. - Yum  Also with ribs in the crockpot.


----------



## dragonflystars (Jan 17, 2008)

*Beer and Kraut Fudge Cake*

Is anyone interested in this recipe? I found it on a website, Traditional American Recipes. It sounds awful but it is awsome, comes from a small town in northern Wisconsin: Here it is:

Beer and Kraut Fudge Cake: 2/3 cup margarine, 1 1/2 cups sugar, 3 eggs, 1 teaspoon vanilla, 1/2 cup cocoa, 2/3 cup sauerkraut (rinsed, drained and chopped), 2 1/4 cups flour (sifted), 1 teaspoon baking powder, 1 teaspoon baking soda, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1 cup beer

Cream margarine and sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in the eggs and vanilla. Sift together the dry ingredients and add to the creamed margarine mixture alternately with the beer. Stir in the kraut (mix well). Pour in a greased 9x13 inch pan. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 40 minutes. Frost with German icing.

German Icing: 1 cup canned milk, 1 cup sugar, 3 egg yolks, 1 cup coconut, 1 lump (about 1 heaping tablespoon) butter or margarine, 1/2 cups chopped pecans.
Mix ingredients in a saucepan and cook over medium heat until thick, stirring constantly. Spread on the cake!!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 18, 2008)

once you rinse the kraut its essentially cabbage, correct? Ive heard of stranger things being done.
That being said, for my purposes, Kraut goes on Kielbasa!


----------



## dragonflystars (Jan 18, 2008)

*Kraut Choco Cake*

Sauerkraut does not lose it's flavor when rinsed.  My grandmother made it in a wooden keg - it ferments and the flavor is absorbed by the cabbage.  Rinsing does nothing except rinse off the marinade.  If you buy kraut and it tastes like cabbage after rinsing you are not buying kraut.  This cake comes from a German community in northern Wisconsin.  My family is from the same area.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 18, 2008)

Interesting....I'd have to try it before I would try making it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 18, 2008)

I cant believe its taken me so long to make my own sauerkraut.  Ive always wanted to do it, but thought it would be an inconvenience.  But after reading this thread and doing a little homework, i kinda bit the bullet.  It couldnt have been any simpler.  Just a few ingredients, no cooking and some time.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

we like kraut on knockwurst, bratwurst, hot dogs, kielbasa.  In fact I cook those meats in the saurkraut .


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 18, 2008)

My son just eats it right out of the can.  But then again, this is the same kid who eats pickles and feta cheese sandwiches since he was 3 years old.  You should have seen the looks people gave us when he ate it .


----------



## vitauta (Jun 7, 2011)

i just had to revisit a sauerkraut discussion today.  my sauerkraut started out as usual:  2/3 sauerkraut to 1/3 shredded cabbage, liberal dose of caraway in a pot with vegetable broth. this time i finely chopped and added a gala apple, and cooked it all for a good hour.  for the last 10 minutes i added about two tbsps. bacon fat and three tbsps. medium brown sugar.  it went well with the ordinary wieners i had on hand.  i'm liking my sauerkraut sweeter and sweeter lately, i guess....


----------

